# Ray Dionaldo: What do you Like about him?



## Josh (Jan 20, 2006)

hello all.



I don't know him nor train with him but his footage seems pretty cool.

I know some of ya'll know and have trained with him and wanted your thoughts on his teachings?


Has his stuff helped you in a real knife confrontation at all by any chance? Just wondering.



Good Times.


----------



## Ern-Dog (Jan 24, 2006)

> What do you Like about him?


  How much time you got??

Seriously.....
He is an extremely gifted and talented martial artist. Accurate and precise with his movement, and able to flow in and out of different ranges effortlessly. His expertise in the Corto and Corto Corto range is unparalleled. As an instructor he is very patient and approachable; and he is able to teach his material to a wide range of practitioner (beginner to experienced). 


I am honored to be able to call him my instructor and friend.

If you get the chance, seek him out and train with him. All your questions will be answered. I cannot give him a higher recommendation.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 24, 2006)

I have to echo Ernie  to see is to believe.  While Ernie is a student of his, I study Kenpo and find his work to be highly compatible with my art.

If want to find out more information about Tuhon Ray, you can find more here at his home page.  His system is FCS Kali  Filipino Combat Systems. 


Of course, there is nothing like the real thing to get all your questions answered.  Check out the Seminars thread in FMATalk for the FCS Family Gathering.  It happens twice a year typically in January and in August.  My instructor attended this last one and had a mind blowing, fantastic time!  He learned a ton about weapons' training, and especially enjoyed working the empty hand knife disarms.   According to him, it is an awesome down-to-earth session where you pack an unbelievable amount of information into a short time for a low price with wonderful people.  He felt it was well worth the trip.

I had the pleasure of working with Tuhon Ray for a bit one night when he was up in NY.  He also did a demo for us at that time, and he moves like no one I've seen!  He's fast and smooth - extremely skilled!  He is also a regular guy, a very nice person and unassuming.  :asian: 

MJ


----------



## Josh (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow.


Thanks Guys.


I mean, i've seen his clips and yes he does Move well, and it's good that ya'll like his skill. 

I wish i could train with him.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 26, 2006)

Josh said:
			
		

> I wish i could train with him.


Actually, you and anyone else is welcome to attend the Gatherings that he holds in Tampa twice a year.

He will be coming up to NC as well as possibly Alabama this year as well.

Anyone who has meet Ray or have attended any of his seminars knows that he and we are a welcoming bunch!

Palusut


----------

